# Shop Apparel , What do you wear when working in your shop? Part II



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Hey LJ's,

Thanks for all the great responses to Part I! * Got me thinking and I mentioned I asked my wife to make ne a knee length shop apron. The only material heavy enough was upholstery fabric. Yeah right! LOL! And that striped pillow fabric. I said I'll either get lost sitting in a chair or the cats will sleep on me. :<)

My birthday was earlier this month and now, because she always goes overboard ( although not too far this time,)
I am now able to prance around my shop with not one but TWO aprons, which I model here.








*

I'm opting to try this one out as it has a lot of pockets and appears well made!*










Looks like I'm going to have to wear better clothes out in the shop? LOL!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My sunday best isn't that good loking.Wow very sharp as zz top say. Alistair


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw a shop tip the other day on the apron tie. It used a magnet catch instead of tying a knot in the back. That might be something you try.


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice one. Pardon me. Nice two I mean. :-D
My bday was also recently (6th) but I don't remember any cool shop stuff gotten from anyone.
Maybe because the bday of our first child can be at any time now… Well, that's some present. :-D


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking pretty sharp there doc. I like the look of them both. My only problem with pockets is filling them with sawdust.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Now you need to keep some shop towels around. It's not acceptable to wipe gluey fingers all over a nice, new apron.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Alstair,

Now I have to do some woodworking other than maintenance projects. LOL!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Good old t-shirt and jeans for me.










Once I start messing around with my new lathe, I'm sure I'll feel the need for an actual apron.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tyvekboy,

It has all sorts of snazzy catches! Maybe too technical for me. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnny ,
*
Congratulations!* Unles you're making a crib, there goes the sleep time, shop time, etc. At least for awhile> :<)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

JAAune,

I believe you have watched me work? LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Monte,

I really need those pockets. Or things go away for awhile. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Brian,

An apron and good dust collection? :<)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnny,

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Old shirt, blue jeans, comfy tennis shoes, and my glasses. Somedays, I even put on the side shields..

Used to wear the tool belt, but the pouches would just fill up with shavings/sawdust.

If I'm working outside, I'll wear a "Boonie hat". Just won't do to have the top of my almost bald head sunburnt, now would it?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bandit,

I love outside but after being outside I glow in the dark. All my "old shirts" have worn out.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you look great doc, im afriad i have to agree about pockets, ive got some on my overalls, they fill up all the time, but anyway, yea, no more shop projects, lets see some reall fancy stuff now….if you want to join the box club , then that would be a good start, you could make one heck of a fancy kitty box for them to lay in…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bob,

I'm putting my windows back together on the second floor. Downloaded a drill press table from Stumpy Nubbs. Will help with my delta mortising drill press attachment. Might practice on some of my too much pine..LOL! in making some shop cabinets to put some of my toolsin?

do you think I'll make LJ's version of GQ? Lol!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

definately think you would be on the cover of LJ'S GQ!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Marty use to like in Arkansas. CaI can walk the southern walk and talk pretty good. My girlfirend would say "You're bein ugly to me!" I'd say " I only got one face.

Sooooooo…....Why Thank you kind sir! LOL!


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Doc, your wife gets an A+ for that shop apron just make sure you empty out the saw dust from the pockets before you throw it in her washing machine…LOL!!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I believe it was A1Jim who tipped me the Duluth Traders apron with mesh pocket bottoms, no trapping of saw dust. I'm sure that's a feature your wife can borrow. 
Nice apron none the less.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

luv2learn,

Yes it is her washingmachine but I get to fix it. LOL!


----------



## JohnMcD348 (Jan 10, 2014)

OK kidding aside. I really haven't given much thought to the idea of anything special to wear when I go out to the garage. Whether I'm doing something with wood, working on one of my cars or doing something around the house, it's usually whatever I happen to put on in the morning to lounge around the house in. Pretty much shorts and T-Shirt. About the only thing that changes is whether I'm wearing flip flops or shoes. I definitely wear shoes when I'm working on with wood or on the cars.

Granted, I live in Central Florida, so, even in the middle of winter it's 90* in the garage by 11am.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Tom you look quit dashing in your new apron, how great of your wife to make you your own custom apron.
Late happy birthday.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Jim, but she opted to buy two aprons as she is busy with many of her own projects and a full time job which makes me happy. Thanks for the Birthday salutations. LJ's GQ here I come…..LOL!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy birthday! Nice aprons. Me? I wear the grubbiest things I have in the "grubby" drawer. They look so bad, Goodwill would throw them away.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

knothead62,

That's funny….LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Tom, I just last month had to take scissors to at least 10 pairs of T-shirts due to holes in them along with holey knee jeans from working in the shop, I then replaced them with new pocket T-shirts and jeans as well so that's why I now wear an apron when in the shop and in the finishing booth, it's well worth the very small effort it takes to put one on especially with the quick release cords, only the apron I wear extends down past my knees,


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Randy,

Mine is the collars, and the knees in the jeans. LOL! As I get back into the practice of wearing an apron ( Not for sanding unless it has no pockets…LOL) I will check out the solution you posted.

Thanks!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

John,

I'm betting that outfit would be too warm without AC? LOL!

Thanks!


----------

